# My Newest Plants



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I got some plants the other day, here is the first one


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very nice Innes!!!









is this "Acorus Pussilus"?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic

and possibly it is, I have not yet looked into it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres the next plant


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

next plant


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another, oh and this ones _cabomba carolina_


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

next plant


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

oh and yeah this and the last is another species


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

next species - amazon sword plants


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another species


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

last plant


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

last pic







oh and all this for just £5


----------

